# Amplifier For B&W 685



## DSchwartz88

Hey All,

 So as per my other thread im choosing between multiple B&W speakers but regardless they all have the same wattage and stuff so i need to get an amplifier. The B&W 685's (as well as the others) are rated for 25w to 100w. I have absolutely no cash to buy a good amplifier after i get the speakers so ive been looking on ebay a lot. Also, i know im going to have to get an integrated amp because im not buying a pre-amp and amp. I found a bunch of old ones on ebay and also a bunch of new Technical Pro integrated amps. I know nothing about amps so i need help with knowing what i should be looking for in an amp. Is any integrated amp that is rated to give between 25w and 100w with 8ohm resistance going to be ok? Any help.

 Thanks,
 Daniel


----------



## tbonner1

How much is no cash? You could get a T-amp (search here) for around $40.

 I would go vintage.

 Look for a good used Sansui AU-517 or 717, Kenwood 7100 or 8100, Marantz 1060. Try the Pioneer 35R for a newer unit that probably would not need service,


----------



## warpdriver

The T-amp is not going to be able to supply enough juice for those inefficient 685s. 

 Buy a used amp of at least 30W per channel. The A35R would be my minimum choice for a new amp.


----------



## DSchwartz88

is there a reason your calling the 685's ineffcient? You dont see me saying your speakers suck, id like to keep it that way


----------



## soundboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DSchwartz88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is there a reason your calling the 685's ineffcient? You dont see me saying your speakers suck, id like to keep it that way_

 

Don't get so excited at an adjective. No one said your speakers suck. Inefficient speaker is just that....a speaker that requires more power to reach the same loudness level when compared to one that require less power. 

 The 685 is rated at 88 dB....that's average. It's certainly more efficient that NHTs. If you are going to play these at high volume, the T-amp is definitely out of the question.

 Never judge a component by specs. The B&W said that the 685 is compatible with amps between 25-100 watts/channel. That's just a guideline.....it depends on how much space you're trying to fill with the speakers, your typical listening volume, the type of music you listen to, etc.

 The Pioneer Elite A-35R is an excellent choice, but again, it depends on factors such as those listed above. Need more information.


----------



## DSchwartz88

Sorry about the earlier comment. Im new to this whole audiophile thing so when i hear inefficient i hear it sucks. Now that ive researched what it means sorry for my comment. Im going to be listening to these in fairly small room. Its going to be a college dorm which is 9ft by 13ft. Let me know what kind of amp i need (wattage wise) again sorry for the comment about inefficient.


----------



## wower

Apology accepted! Everyone was new to this hobby once. I actually got a kick out of reading someone going ballistic over their "inefficient" speakers. Soundboy and others are absolutely right about what "inefficient" means in this strange world of hi-fi. One of the reasons I love this hobby is the esoteric language.

 To the OP:
 Those bookshelf speakers should easily fill a dorm room. I loved mine (Accoustic Research) when I was in uni. However, when I get home next year I plan to downsize my speaker system to something a little bit more "fun" and concentrate on headphones for my audiophile fix.

 Anyways, if you still love the B&Ws, you should know that their fanboys pair B&W speakers with very powerful amps (but its not universal). They are normally on the high side of the wattage requirements, not around the 30W mark. This company makes great speakers for rock/techno/hiphop.


----------



## soundboy

It's OK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think something like the Pioneer Elite A-35R should be OK. You can do a search on this forum....the A-35R is highly regarded.

 For about the same money, I'd like to recommend the Onkyo TX-8522 receiver. It's rated at 100 watts/channel (full bandwidth) and features a tuner as well. While some may look down upon a receiver, this Onkyo is the real deal and represent an excellent value. Of course, it's not meant to be the ultimate amp.

 BTW, I mentioned NHT in my previous post. These are some of the least efficient speakers on the market but they sound sooooo good. Highly recommended!!


----------



## britishbane

Having just graduated from college and being all wise and stuff I'd reccomend a nice set of closed cans over speakers. Those speakers willnot, cannot live up to their pottential in a square concrete box. They're gonna sound bright and boomy. You'd be just as well off getting some cheeper speakers that play loud to impress the girls, and spending the difference on good sealed headphones.

 I had both decent cans and decent speakers throughout college and I appreciated the headphones much more.


----------



## skeeder

first of all...congrats on the new speakers...I have their older brothers...I LOVE them...

 Now, B&W is a harder speaker to drive. If your just looking for an amp I'm not much help because the only company I've delt with is Rotel and they are pricey...but my setup in my sig runs very nicely and would highly recommend a yamaha reciever as an all purpose type of amp. I'm very happy with my setup and I'm sure you could find a cheap 2 channel receiver to keep you happy for a little while.


----------

